

I am Nadim Baba, Al Jazeera correspondent in Gaza. Ask me anything! - subsystem
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/13enix/i_am_nadim_baba_al_jazeera_correspondent_in_gaza/

======
pedalpete
Shouldn't the Al Jazeera correspondent know that Israel pulled the settlements
out of Gaza in 2005?

I read his first answer, and I doubt the authenticity of this account being
from a correspondent, or at least an unbiased one.

~~~
subsystem
Are you sure that's an answer from NadimBabaAJE?

